# VRD, Voirie Réseaux Divers



## CursedJo

Je cherche la traduction de cette expression *VRD, Réseaux Divers" en Italien ... Merci énomément


----------



## monetina

Peux-tu nous donner des informations à propos du contexte?
Je dirais "driver di rete", si le contexte est celui informatique


----------



## Corsicum

Voir* :* http://eur-lex.europa.eu/RECH_mot.do

_l'ensemble des V.R.D. (voies et réseaux divers) = - l'insieme delle VRD (vie di accesso e di allacciamento alle varie reti),_
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?mode=dbl&lang=fr&lng1=fr,it&lng2=da,de,el,en,es,fi,fr,it,nl,pt,sv,&val=272295:cs&page=1&hwords=R%C3%A9seaux+Divers%7E

_Travaux de voirie = lavori stradali_ 
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?mode=dbl&lang=fr&lng1=fr,it&lng2=cs,da,de,el,en,es,et,fi,fr,hu,it,lt,lv,mt,nl,pl,pt,sk,sl,sv,&val=434047:cs&page=1&hwords=voierie%7E

Je suppose que VRD est spécifique aux travaux du bâtiment.


----------



## monetina

Oui, probablement il s'agit de travaux du bâtiment 
Je m'excuse pour ma première réponse, mais je n'avais pas compris le contexte


----------



## Corsicum

Bien au contraire, c'est trés bien, cela fait des contrôles complémentaires.
Très bonne journée à tous


----------



## monetina

A la prochaine fois


----------

